# Knitting Group In Richmond, Va location ?



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a charity knitting/crochet group ln Richmond ?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Imarachne said:


> Does anyone know of a charity knitting/crochet group ln Richmond ?


I know there is one on Meetup.com. They meet twice a week I believe and alternate between a couple of places. I was a member but never got to go because I live so far away and I work strange hours. I live in Powhatan near Cumberland....

This link may work....

http://www.meetup.com/RichmondKnittersandCrocheters/

Cheryl


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

From the Heart is a group that does charity knitting in Richmond, VA. Here is their website. Cheryl Thompson, did you go to Vicenza American High School? This is Pam Titus McGinty asking you this.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ooops--forgot the link to From the Heart in Richmond:
http://fromtheheartstitchers.org/


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in a group that makes items --Web of Hope , a subsidiary of the Red Cross here, but I would like to join another for knitting friends. I'm a widow and would enjoy the company and the cause. Thanks for the links.


----------



## queen knitter (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a group that has been meeting for over 20 years at a church on Courthouse road in Chesterfield County. The name of the Church is Hopewell Methodist Church but it is NOT located in Hopewell Virginia. On the fourth Wednesday of the month 10am until 12 pm. They also meet at Martin's on Rt10 at the shopping center the 4th Tuesday of the month 7pm until 9pm. On the 1st and 3rd Tuesday of every month at Panera Bread 12540 Jeff Davis Hwy Chester Va 7pm until 9pm. ALL ARE WELCOME. KP influences us and the group recently worked on their Wingspans and Sea Lettuce Edge scarfs as well as various personal projects and articles for charity. We enjoy each other's company and would welcome you.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

PamieSue1 said:


> From the Heart is a group that does charity knitting in Richmond, VA. Here is their website. Cheryl Thompson, did you go to Vicenza American High School? This is Pam Titus McGinty asking you this.


No, not me.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

This is an update --I found a group in the Henrico-Sandston area and they meet every Monday at the YMCA in Sandston. And as luck would have it--they are a part of the Web of Hope too !!! Anyone can join(don't have to a member of the Y)The meeting goes from 12:30 to 3:00. Another group meets in Ashland once a month at the St James the Less church from 10:00 to 12;00


----------



## Prettyyarn (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello! I'm from RVA and am planning a bus trip to the Spinrite Tent Sale in North Carolina for 2018!!! I drove down last year The prices for the yarn are phenomenal. If you would like more info, send me your church or group's address so I send you a flyer. Happy knitting ang crocheting!!


----------

